# Aero 2 Pro with  N5105 CPU and FreeBSD - does it work?



## any_name_you_wish (May 9, 2022)

Hello,

at the moment I'm using FreeBSD on a mini pc with J4205 Intel CPU






						ASRock > J4205-ITX
					

ASRock Super Alloy; Intel Quad-Core Pentium Processor J4205 (up to 2.6 GHz); Supports DDR3/DDR3L 1866 SO-DIMM; 1 PCIe 2.0 x1, 1 M.2 (Key E); Graphics Output Options: D-Sub, HDMI, DVI-D; 7.1 CH HD Audio (Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec), ELNA Audio Caps; 4 SATA3; 4 USB 3.1 Gen1 (2 Front, 2 Rear)...




					www.asrock.com
				




(everything works fine).

I thought to buy a second mini pc - a newer one. Something like that:









						Aerofara Aero 2 Pro Mini PC Review, Testing & Analysis - Nerd Techy
					

Computers have changed a lot over the past few decades. They’ve gotten considerably more powerful, with exponentially more processing power. At the same time, they’ve gotten cheaper, as manufacturing costs have declined. And yes, they’ve also gotten smaller. To be fair, you can still buy a big...




					nerdtechy.com
				




It has Intel Celeron N5105 CPU with integrated graphics. So my question is, would it work or is it "too new" for FreeBSD?  What do you think? Any experience with such system?

I want to use it as a desktop pc - so I'll need hdmi, networking, audio, usb....

Thanks!


----------



## Geezer (May 9, 2022)

BSD Hardware Database
					

A database of all the hardware that works under bsd




					bsd-hardware.info


----------



## any_name_you_wish (May 9, 2022)

I haven't found anyting about Intel Celeren N5105 in that database.  

It's "Jasper Lake" architecture and is from 2021.  The most important thing would be of course the GPU support.


----------



## gpw928 (May 10, 2022)

any_name_you_wish said:


> Something like that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's got an Intel® Celeron® Processor N5105 which has Intel® UHD Graphics.  I can't find any evidence for the FreeBSD i915 driver working on FreeBSD for the Jasper Lake CPUs, but would be very happy to be found wrong.  Also, Linux support looks to be available only after Linux kernel 5.11.  On the other hand, these things are being sold with the assertion that OPNsense and pfSense work.  These are both FreeBSD based, with a GUI, so maybe there is some hope...  I have a similar post to yours.


----------

